# 120v. fan heater.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi RV owners.
I have a 120 volt 850 watt fan heater I no longer need.

A bottle of modest red would secure it if you are passing.

Ray.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

Forget the heater, I wish I was just passing!!!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha, give it time Chris.
But the heater wouldn't work for long in your van.

Ray.


----------

